
Remote Elderly Home Care via Privacy Preserving Surveillance - Ambianic
https://devpost.com/software/remote-elderly-home-care-via-privacy-preserving-surveillance-dano89
======
Ambianic
Hi there. I would like to share our new project with you and I would like to
receive your feedback. You can post it to
[https://twitter.com/ambianicai](https://twitter.com/ambianicai) or contact me
at yana.vasileva@ambianic.ai. Since this is an open-source project, we will
appreciate each contribution or new ideas:
[https://github.com/ambianic/](https://github.com/ambianic/)

